

Airbnb Meetup/Tech Talk: Distributed Systems / Mesos - Thu 9/6 - cielwalker
http://www.meetup.com/Distributed-data-processing-with-Mesos/events/78082662/
This week we're kicking off the Mesos User Group here at Airbnb. Ben Hindman, lead engineer Mesos at Twitter will dive into the Mesos design and outline how it's used at Twitter. Airbnb will provide food and drinks.
======
jaredsohn
My understanding from attending an Airbnb tech talk last week is that while
this meetup takes place at Airbnb, it is not a part of their tech talk series
(<http://www.airbnb.com/techtalks>), so this post's title is incorrect.

~~~
richiezc
not part of their tech talk series, somewhat related to Airbnb in the sense
that its hosted there and the organizer works at Airbnb

